# First Time Vaccinations - Needle ???



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello all! Well this is the first time I will be giving vaccines, I know what to give and how much, the only question left is what size needle? Can anyone help?? Thanks! :?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

For vaccines you can pretty much use whatever needle size you are comfortable using. I usually use a 20 or 22 gauge needle.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I like 22 guage 1 inch needle (1/2 inch are too short- right Ashley!)


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

lol yes, 1/2 inch are pretty short. They are ok for giving Vaccines, but drawing blood.. no way!


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok, I understand the length part, what about the guage, what is that?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

That is the width of the needle, how big the opening is. The bigger the number the smaller the opening.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

The diameter of the needle. If you go to a stre such as trator supple and look at the different needles it is very obvious which ones you will like. Some are so thick and HUGE! (not for goats!)


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

There you go, the word diameter would not come to me this morning. :coffee2: 

Some of the big ones you may need to eventually use, I have some 16 gauge sitting around for when I really need them, like bloat or giving Calcium SQ. But dang they are big. :shocked:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I use 18 on most everything. It is becasue my stepmother is on Home dialysis and she gets thousands of them sent to her and she could not use them all up. I also keep some 20 on hand.


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

No Problem. :thumb:


----------

